# 1999 Altima "knocking" after front crank seal replacement



## gooman (Apr 20, 2015)

Engine sounds like a diesel after replacing the front seal. Any way the harmonic balancer can be causing this noise? The noise wasn't there before and that's all I can think of since its all I removed. Yes, it's full of oil. ;-)


----------



## gooman (Apr 20, 2015)

After talking with my father-in-law last night I'm thinking it may be timing chain noise. I turned the engine backwards just a little trying to get the bolt out of the crank pulley. He said it sounds like the timing chain tensioner backed off enough to allow it to rattle at idle. When you get up around 2500 RPM and higher the rattling/knocking noise pretty much goes away. His theory is the higher oil pressure is forcing the tensioner out and stopping the noise.

Sound plausible?


----------

